# [SOLVED] 1995 Toyota Corolla, Not starting. Info Inside:



## Chaselun (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello Guys,

So here's my problem:

If my '95 Corolla has been sitting for about 2 hours or more and cooled down, It wont start on the first or second try. Here is what happens: I insert my key then turn. I hear a click, engine doesn't even attempt to turn-over. Turn....Click. Turn...Click. Then the third try it starts perfectly. 

When my car is warm and had just been running, It doesn't have problems. Just when it has been off for more then two hours, even in 70 degree weather.


I have a fairly new battery (1 year old) and new alternator, also one year.

Possibly loose connection to starter? The reason why I think loose connection is because wires expand when warm, completing the connection if it was loose. But I dont know car's too well so I am probably wrong.

Thanks so much for the help guys. :wave:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 1995 Toyota Corolla, Not starting. Info Inside:*

Hi Chaselun


Clean both battery terminals, look for any any broken loose or corroded wires, check all grounds make sure they are clean and secure. At the starter connections, test the fusible links for any damage or excessive resistance. Charge the battery and do a load test on it, if it passes, do an amperage test on the starter this will determine if the starter armature is drawing too much power. If the starter continues to click, remove it and bench test it by hooking up a battery to it and test the solenoid and the bendix for proper operation. 

post back your findings.


----------



## Chaselun (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: 1995 Toyota Corolla, Not starting. Info Inside:*

I just went out and simply cleaned out the battery terminals. One of them did have some corosion build up, but it wasn't a ton. Tried to start the car and it started just fine. We will see if it was a fluke or if it actually fixed it.

If that doesn't work I'll check out the starter and maybe ohm out the solenoid? Im an HVAC technician and am assuming that car solenoids work the same as any other one, just ohm it out to see if it is good?

Thanks for the help, Ill keep ya posted.

Chase


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 1995 Toyota Corolla, Not starting. Info Inside:*

Right on chase,
It's not just the solenoid you ohm out, it's also the starter casing also.The casing has field windings, an armature, commutator, brushes etc. As an HVAC tech you understand how DC motors work, the principal in testing them is exactly the same. The difference is with the car starter is that it has a bendix that engages the flywheel and that the solenoid is shunted to the casing. You just need the spec sheet for the ohm/voltage values.


----------



## Chaselun (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: 1995 Toyota Corolla, Not starting. Info Inside:*

Good deal, It looks like the only problem was buildup on a battery terminal. Starts just fine now. We will see if its the same story when winter comes though haha.

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------

